# Football - NFL/GFL-



## Cpt. Crash (23. Oktober 2017)

Servus die Damen, 
Servus die Herren! 

Mir fehlt in diesem Forum der Football-Thread...
Wie schauts aus? Nen bisschen fachsimpeln, trashtalken, NFL-Memes austauschen? 

Irgendwer Bock?


----------



## SeppmitS (26. Oktober 2017)

Ah...ja also ich schau mir jetzt seit 3 Saison die NFL Spiele an. Einfach aus Spaß an der Freude. Aber das reicht mir dann auch. ich verfolge jetzt keine Statistiken und Verletztenlisten und mache mir Gedanken um die kommenden Spiele.

Meine Frau ist auch mit dabei. Sie findet das Trikot der Panthers toll, daher hat sie nun ein originales bekommen zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (26. Oktober 2017)




----------



## adrenochrom (26. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Cpt. Crash (26. Oktober 2017)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Ah...ja also ich schau mir jetzt seit 3 Saison die NFL Spiele an. Einfach aus Spaß an der Freude. Aber das reicht mir dann auch. ich verfolge jetzt keine Statistiken und Verletztenlisten und mache mir Gedanken um die kommenden Spiele.
> 
> Meine Frau ist auch mit dabei. Sie findet das Trikot der Panthers toll, daher hat sie nun ein originales bekommen zum Geburtstag.



Jawoll! Sehr cool wenn man das Hobby teilt. Und bezüglich Statistiken muss ich auch passen, kann mir sowas nicht merken. 
Zumal das doch recht eingeschränkte Fernsehangebot es einem nicht unbedingt erleichtert. 

Und den ersten Hater haben wir auch! Hallo @adrenochrom


----------



## Jacoul (4. November 2017)

Haste Texans at Seahawks gesehen letzten Sonntag??? Was ein Feuerwerk die da abgebrannt haben!

Zum Glück mit dem richtigen Ende. 

Eagles dieses Jahr rrrichtig stark genauso wie die Chiefs.

Schaffens die Packers in die Playoffs ohne Rogers???

Jetzt kann man mal bisschen diskutieren!


----------



## Cpt. Crash (7. November 2017)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Haste Texans at Seahawks gesehen letzten Sonntag??? Was ein Feuerwerk die da abgebrannt haben!
> 
> Zum Glück mit dem richtigen Ende.
> 
> ...



Sorry, musste erstmal bis heute den Sieg meines „Hometeams“ Redskins feiern 

Um auf deine letzte Frage einzugehen: auf keinen Fall! Seitdem Rogers verletzt ist, machen die einen desolaten Eindruck. 

Eagles seh ich genauso.

Seahawks an sich ist so‘n Thema. Sonntag haben sie hart enttäuscht. (Trotz Redskins=Lieblingsteam) Weder die D noch die Offense waren gut. 

Wie siehste das kommende Wochenende? Schaffen die Texans das große W gegen verdammt starke Rams?


----------



## hardtails (7. November 2017)

viel interessanter ist doch: 
schaffen es die Browns oder die niners die Saison ohne Sieg zu beenden?


----------



## Jacoul (8. November 2017)

ja seattle ist leider immer ne wundertüte des jahr 
ohne wilson währen sie auch gut aufgeschmissen bei der O-line... war ne knappe geschichte des spiel^^ ich hab schon gesagt beim touchdown von baldwin, dass der zu früh war. hätte er mal auf mich gehört und wär an der 1yard linie raus gelaufen -.-

bei den texans fällt halt jetzt der Watson auch wieder aus... schade, der hat mir letztes spiel super gefallen!

cool wäre, wenn die niners noch gegen die browns spielen würden 
selbst da trau ich ihnen zu, dass es keinen sieger gibt^^


----------



## paddl (8. November 2017)

bei den 49ers bin ich ziemlich sicher das die es ohne Sieg schaffen . Vllt wird es ja was druch den QB Trade nächste Saison wieder was.....


----------



## Wendo (10. November 2017)

Mal gespannt wie sich die Seahawks weiter schlagen, jetzt wo Sherman raus ist. 
Wenn das stimmt was er in dem Interview (schaut mal auf spox.com)gesagt hat, ist das eigentlich eine riesen Sauerei so fahrlässig mit der Gesundheit der Spieler umzugehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jacoul (10. November 2017)

Ich denke, dass leider in den Play-Offs die Saison sehr schnell zuende ist. Wilson ist zwar unter den Voraussetzungen, die er hat, echter MVP Kandidat, aber die O-Line ist einfach zu mies. Sherman wollte wohl selbst spielen. Besser macht das die Verletzung natürlich nicht.


----------



## Mircwidu (28. November 2017)

Man muss aber auch sagen das sie die O-Line langsam aber sicher fängt. Die richtige Bewährungsprobe steht aber diesen Sonntag Nacht gegen die Eagles an.
Ich finde das die Saison generell extrem ausgeglichen, aber auch extrem Verletzungsreich ist. Schaut euch mal die Conference Standings an. Da ist noch sehr viel offen. https://www.nfl.com/standings/conference/2017/REG


----------



## Wendo (28. November 2017)

Bis letzten Spieltag hätten sogar die Browns es noch in die Playoffs schaffen können, wenn circa 50 verschiedene Faktoren eingetroffen wären


----------



## Jacoul (28. November 2017)

Logo ist noch alles offen. Ich hoffe, dass es gegen die Eagles ein gutes Spiel gibt, auch wenn es verloren wird. Aber das gibt dann Mut für die Restlichen Spiele. Die sind dann alle zu schaffen und wenns gegen die Rams nochmal mit nem Sieg klappt... perfekt!!

50 Faktoren reichen nicht.  Da hätte schon Chuck Norris nachhelfen müssen!


----------



## Mircwidu (28. November 2017)

es gab da bei Coaches Corner den hinweis auf folgenden Artikel https://www.ran.de/us-sport/nfl/nfl...die-browns-noch-die-playoffs-erreichen-118886
Ich denke das war gemeint. Heut Abend läuft auch oben genanntes wieder


----------



## Jacoul (4. Dezember 2017)

Seahawks 24:10 Eagles 

Coole Wurst! Sogar der Division Sieg is absolut drin mit unserem MVP Kandidat Nummer 1!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (4. Dezember 2017)

Ja hat mich auch extrem überrascht.
Aber wie sagt man schon so oft
Defense wins Championship
Denn auch die hat Mal wieder extrem gut abgeliefert. Trotz der ganzen verletzen


----------



## Jacoul (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde allerdings auch, dass die Eagles ein wenig überbewertet sind. Man muss auch mal auf die bisherigen Gegner achten.


----------



## LTB (5. Dezember 2017)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Schaffens die Packers in die Playoffs ohne Rogers???


Nein mMn, cooles Team, aber ohne Rodgers wird das nix.

Eagles sind stark, keine Frage, denke aber auch das in den PO Schluss ist, ähnlich den Panthers saison 2015/2016.
Dieses Jahr traue ich den Vikings oder den Patriots den SB zu.

Ach ja die SF49er haben ihren ersten Sieg


----------



## AnAx (6. Dezember 2017)

Ah, den Thread hab ich ja beinahe übersehen...

Zur NFL: WHO DAT

Neben den Saints favorisiere ich in der NFL die Redskins, die Jaguars, die Packers und die Dolphins.


----------



## Jacoul (6. Dezember 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Ah, den Thread hab ich ja beinahe übersehen...
> 
> Zur NFL: WHO DAT
> 
> Neben den Saints favorisiere ich in der NFL die Redskins, die Jaguars, die Packers und die *Dolphins*.


----------



## LTB (6. Dezember 2017)

Dolphins haben die besten Cheerleaders


----------



## AnAx (6. Dezember 2017)

So ist es und die Dolphins habe ich auch schon gesehen, mein erstes NFL Spiel in Wembley.


----------



## LTB (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich war im Sun Life Stadium 2013....Chargers at Dolphins.
Jetzt, bzw. seit ein paar Jahren haben sie ja umgebaut und es heißt jetzt HardRock Stadium


----------



## AnAx (7. Dezember 2017)

Die Chargers hab ich gegen meine Saints in Wembley gesehen, war ein Mega Spiel


----------



## LTB (7. Dezember 2017)

Oh man was knaller Spiele diese Woche. Was meint ihr?
Hier mein Favs:

*Saints at Falcons*
Sehe hier die Saints im Vorteil. Die Falcons brauchen den Sieg umbedingt, sonst wird es sehr sehr eng mit den PO
Leider kann ich es nicht gucken...

*Vikings at Panthers *, das wird auch übertragen am So auf ran.de als Stream 
Falls die Panthers verlieren und Falcons und Seahawks gewinnen, könnte es mit den Panthers nochmal knapp werden mit den PO.
Den Vikings würde ein "Loose" nichts ausmachen.

*Seahawks at Jaguars*
Zwei der besten D Lines gegeneinander, hoffe auf einen Sieg der Sacksonvilles. Low score game in jedem Fall.
Ein Sieg der Jags würde den Panthers und Falcons auch helfen für die PO

*Patriots at Dolphins*
Hier hoffe ich auf die Fins, aber Brady wirds wohl machen...

*Eagles at Rams*
Duell auf Augenhöhe. Rams brauchen den Sieg eher als Eagles. Passing vs rushing. tippe hier auf Rams

*Raiders at Chiefs*
In der AFC West ist noch alles Möglich, außer für die Broncos (what a pitty...). Beide Teams quasi "in the hunt" für die PO. mal sehen wer es evtl noch packt. Chiefs aktuell im Vorteil durch die DIV siege (2-1), daher Leader. Wenn Oakland gewinnt und die Chargers gegen die Reds verlieren, was ich für möglich halte, sind sie Leader und damit Kandidat für die PO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jacoul (7. Dezember 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> Oh man was knaller Spiele diese Woche. Was meint ihr?
> Hier mein Favs:
> 
> *Saints at Falcons*
> ...



Unterschreib ich fast alles so. Von dem Sieg Miami gegen NE darfst du aber nur träumen.  Seattle gewinnt gegen die Jags, wegen MVP Russel Wilson. Wenn er nen guten Tag erwischt, entgeht er auch dem Pass Rush der Jags ganz gut! Er kann in dem Matchup den Unterschied machen.


----------



## LTB (7. Dezember 2017)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich fast alles so. Von dem Sieg Miami gegen NE darfst du aber nur träumen.  Seattle gewinnt gegen die Jags, wegen MVP Russel Wilson. Wenn er nen guten Tag erwischt, entgeht er auch dem Pass Rush der Jags ganz gut! Er kann in dem Matchup den Unterschied machen.



Dplphins wird wohl leider so kommen...

JagsSeahawks....ja durchaus richtig was du sagst. Denke auch, dass der Vorteil bei den Seahawks liegt auch weil sich das Team erst in die Saison reinarbeiten musste. Hoffe dennoch auf die Jags, damit die Falcons und Panthers Luft bekommen....und ich kann die Seahawks nicht leiden, vor allem da Lynch jetzt bei den Raiders wütet.


----------



## Wendo (7. Dezember 2017)

Mit denen er bei den Chiefs auch gewinnen sollte.

Den Rest unterschreib ich genauso.
Bei Viks/Panthers würde ich auf die Vikings tippen, einfach deswegen weil Cam auch gerne mal lieber das Big Play sucht und das wird in mind. 2 Intercepions enden


----------



## Wendo (8. Dezember 2017)

So, zum Glück haben wir nicht getippt (ich zumindest)  die Saints Falcons runde ging schon mal daneben


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Dezember 2017)

war aber auch eng. Zumindest das was man in den Highlights gesehen hat.
Entschieden wurde es durch die letzte Interception der Falcons. 
War aber auch ein Catch


----------



## LTB (8. Dezember 2017)

Jau, krass. Hätte ich erhlich gesagt nicht gedacht.
Damit müssen die Panthers jetzt gewinnen...es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Jacoul (8. Dezember 2017)

Nein müssen sie nicht!


----------



## LTB (8. Dezember 2017)

Wenn Sie sicher in die POs wollen schon.
Die Vikings könnten die Niederlage verkraften...gönne es halt beiden


----------



## AnAx (8. Dezember 2017)

Ein Mist schonmal, Wochenende schon nach TNF versaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (8. Dezember 2017)

Warum? Hast du Sorge, dass die Saints es noch verkagg'n?


----------



## AnAx (8. Dezember 2017)

Zutrauen würde ich es ihnen schon, mal abwarten, was die Panthers machen.


----------



## Jacoul (8. Dezember 2017)

Nein, aber für Seattle is es besser, die Vikings gewinnen.  Außerdem mag ich den Cam nicht... der versaut die ganze Franchise.


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Dezember 2017)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Nein, aber für Seattle is es besser, die Vikings gewinnen.  Außerdem mag ich den Cam nicht... der versaut die ganze Franchise.


Geht mir genau so Panthers sind ja in Ordnung aber Cam mag ich nicht.


----------



## hardtails (9. Dezember 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Ein Mist schonmal, Wochenende schon nach TNF versaut




wenn man gesehen hat wer alles nichmehr mitspielen durfte bei den saints war es doch schon fast verwunderlich das sie bis zum letzten drive eine chance hatten.


----------



## LTB (9. Dezember 2017)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Nein, aber für Seattle is es besser, die Vikings gewinnen.  Außerdem mag ich den Cam nicht... der versaut die ganze Franchise.


wie meinst das? 
Ich mag ihn ziemlich gern wegen seinem Spiel. Alles was neben dem Platz passiert ist mir erstmal wurscht....er ist ja schon ein schräger Vogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jacoul (9. Dezember 2017)

Er is ja auch auf dem Platz ein Arrogantling der Cam. 

Vergleich ihn mal mit nem Prescott oder natürlich nem Wilson wie sie sich nach ihren Plays verhalten. Außerdem schreibe ich beiden nen besseren Wurfarm zu.


----------



## Wendo (10. Dezember 2017)

Dafür muss man bei Cam immer nur Spektakel rechnen, was mich als “neutralen“ Fan immer freut.


----------



## Mircwidu (10. Dezember 2017)

Die Raiders werden gerade ganz schön zerlegt


----------



## Mircwidu (10. Dezember 2017)

Ah und ich sehe gerade die Browns führen gegen die Packers
Und auch die 49ers gegen die Texans
Hier ist was los


----------



## LTB (11. Dezember 2017)

Was ein Spiel Sonntag 

Chiefs verdient gewonnen, die Raiders haben als Team total entäscht 

Panthers haben durch weniger Fehler den Sieg für sich verbuchen können. Vikings habe ich teilweise stärker gesehen, aber die Fehler waren fatal...gelbe Flaggen/TurnOvers

Eagles/Rams muss ich mir heute die Highlights mal reinziehen, was ein Highscore Game 
Ebenso Jags/Seahawks. Dachte die Seahawks machen das Rennen, aber so freut es mich umsomehr für die Jags. 

Steelers/Ravens hat auch die Endzone geglüht, Wahnsinn...freu mich auf heute Abend wenn ich mir alle Highlights reinziehen kann.


SF49 wins at Texans....wasn da los?


----------



## hardtails (12. Dezember 2017)

wentz torn acl 
eagles kann ma also schonmal streichen


----------



## LTB (12. Dezember 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wentz torn acl


was ne kagge... 

Hoppla


----------



## Wendo (12. Dezember 2017)

Gefühlt jedes Spiel eine Überraschung 

Schade für die Vikings, aber der Panthers habens stärker gemacht, Cams Lauf am Ende war halt auch wieder grandios.

Steelers / Ravens muss irre gewesen sein, das Highlight Video der NFL war schon super....

Schade um Wentz, mal gespannt was aus den Eagels wird die Saison, die D ist ja immernoch bärenstark, bekanntermassen gewinnt die ja Titel


----------



## LTB (18. Dezember 2017)

Rams waren wohl gut drauf und haben den Seahawks die Federn rasiert...krasse Team Leistung.
Aber der Krimi vorher, Wahnsinn, Packers vs Panthers...
Schade für Greenbay, damit sind sie wohl raus. Auch Patriots vs steelers war ne knappe Kiste.


AFC nachwievor knapp, Titans schwächeln...haben gegen die 49er verloren...und noch zwei schwere Spiele vor sich.
In der NFC festigt sich langsam das PO picture. Falcons sollten gegen Tempa gewinnen, denn danach kommen noch mal die harten Brocken Saints und Panthers.


----------



## Wendo (18. Dezember 2017)

ich verstehe nicht warum die Steelers nicht auf FG und OT gegangen sind :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (19. Dezember 2017)

Wendo schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht





MrMapei schrieb:


> Bitte die ibc nicht mit Selbstverständlichkeiten langweilen


----------



## LTB (19. Dezember 2017)

Wendo schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht warum die Steelers nicht auf FG und OT gegangen sind :-/


Schätze mal das in der OT es zu hitzig zugeht und der injury roster ja bei den Steelers immer länger wird ...und so richtig brauchten sie den Sieg ja nicht


----------



## Wendo (19. Dezember 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> Schätze mal das in der OT es zu hitzig zugeht und der injury roster ja bei den Steelers immer länger wird ...und so richtig brauchten sie den Sieg ja nicht


Naja alleine schon fürs Prestige hätten sie bestimmt gewinnen wollen, ansonsten hätten sie ja den Fake (hat ja letzte Saison mal geklappt) nicht gebraucht und einfach direkt den Versuch ausspielen können.

Aber war ein schönes Finish, auch geil, das sich innerhalb der letzten rund 5 Minuten alles noch 2 mal gedreht hat


----------



## SeppmitS (21. Dezember 2017)

Die erste Konferenzübertragung war so schlecht auch nicht von Pro7Maxx.

Der Sonntag an sich war halt ein Monsterevent.


----------



## SeppmitS (8. Januar 2018)

So...die ersten Partien sind durch...


----------



## LTB (10. Januar 2018)

das stimmt. alle außer falcons/rams konnte ich sehen...ok bei bills/Chiefs bin ich eingepennt 
Ich drücke den Vikings jetzt die Daumen. Den Superbowl im eigenen Station austragen wäre doch mal was


----------



## Mircwidu (10. Januar 2018)

Nur denke ich haben sie derzeit mit den Saints am Sonntag den schwersten gegner der NFC haben. Die Eagles sind ohne Wentz nicht mehr das Team der Regular Season. Bin gespannt. Würde es dem alten Mann Brees aber genau so gönnen wie den Vikings


----------



## Wendo (22. Januar 2018)

Schade dass es nicht geklappt hat mit den Vikings und dem SB zuhause. 
Mein Traumfinale wäre ja Jags vs. Vikings gewesen...so werden die Patriots wohl mal wieder den Titel holen (ich drück aber den Eagles die Daumen )


----------



## Mircwidu (22. Januar 2018)

Wendo schrieb:


> Schade dass es nicht geklappt hat mit den Vikings und dem SB zuhause.
> Mein Traumfinale wäre ja Jags vs. Vikings gewesen...so werden die Patriots wohl mal wieder den Titel holen (ich drück aber den Eagles die Daumen )


Geht mir genau so. Hoffe die Eagles halten ihre Form und gewinnen als beste Manschaft der Regular Season den SB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-1988 (22. Januar 2018)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so. Hoffe die Eagles halten ihre Form und gewinnen als beste Manschaft der Regular Season den SB



Als Eagles Fan bin ich total begeistert über die Saison. Genauso war ich es dieses Jahr auch von den Vikings. 
Bin nun doch sehr aufgeregt auf den Superbowl. 2005 war das letzte Mal das die Eagles im SuperBowl standen, damals gegen die New England Patriots. Damals hieß das Endergebnis 25:21 für die Patriots. Dieses Jahr wünsche ich mir den ersten Titel. nach 1960.


----------



## LTB (23. Januar 2018)

ja schade für die Vikings 

Jetzt drücke ich auch den Eagles die Daumen


----------



## Deltron (4. Februar 2018)

Ich bin an sich panthers freund seit 14 superbowl.
Ohne Newton geht aber leider nix. War beim letzten game echt ne üble Misere...

Heute auf alle Fälle superbowl auf der größten Leinwand Deutschlands. Bin jetzt schon ganz hibbelig!

Die Saison war auf alle Fälle unglaublich.
So oft anders getippt als gedacht...

Jaguars und Vikings haben mich am meisten überrascht. Ebenso die rams die haben ihren Logo alle Ehre gemacht!

War in England habe mir das  Cardinals game angeschaut. Deprimierend das Ergebnis, ich war stink sauer...  Wenigstens waren die Cheerleader heiß.So viel Kohle und dann so ein Ergebnis? ...

Packers, seahawks und baccaners habe ich mal komplett falsch eingeschätzt.

Aber deshalb liebe ich dieses Spiel!

Wünsche allen einen tollen super bowl und dem Patriot Heads, dass die eagles Fanbase locker bleibt.

Auf jede Menge hotdogs und pitcher . Cheers


----------



## LTB (4. Februar 2018)

wird ne lange nacht 
und hoffentlich ein spannendes Spiel


----------



## Deltron (4. Februar 2018)

LTB schrieb:


> wird ne lange nacht
> und hoffentlich ein spannendes Spiel



Jap. Das wird Ne harte Nacht. Aber die Jungs haben es härter.
 Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon wahnsinnig. 
Mache ein paar Fotos heut Nacht von der riesen Leinwand


----------



## Deltron (4. Februar 2018)

Ist hier eigentlich ein Nfl Head aus München? 

Bin gleich am weg zum größten Ausstrahlungsort Deutschlands. 40qm Leinwand... 

Is zufällig einer von euch ebenfalls anwesend?

Sicher ist das halbe Stadium leer. Die Eagles Fans sind ja ziemlich hart drauf.

Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich einen atemberaubenden und spannenden Superbowl. 

Lasst die Spiele beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deltron (4. Februar 2018)

Wie versprochen. Das erste Bild von diesem spektakulären eventuell.


----------



## Deltron (5. Februar 2018)

Oh oh. Patriots sind in top Form. Brady hat Bock ... Glaube da passiert jetz erst richtig was


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2018)

Deltron schrieb:


> Oh oh. Patriots sind in top Form. Brady hat Bock ... Glaube da passiert jetz erst richtig was




war wohl nix...der alte mann läßt auch noch den ball fallen...tsts


----------



## SeppmitS (5. Februar 2018)

Was für ein Spiel...beide hätten Siegen können. Bin müde...


----------



## hardtails (5. Februar 2018)

jaja, spektakulär und zum glück der  richtige sieger

aber ein footballspiel ohne defense ist einfach kein footballspiel....


----------



## LTB (5. Februar 2018)

Krasses Spiel. Eagles haben es verdient


----------



## Deltron (5. Februar 2018)

Enrgy schrieb:


> war wohl nix...der alte mann läßt auch noch den ball fallen...tsts



Hi Enrgy! 

Mein Gedanke und Wunsch war eh das die Eagles gewinnen! hatten 2 Freunde dabei die Patriot Fans sind, habe mir extra ein Eagles T-Shirt gekauft um sie zu ärgern...

Sah zu dem Zeitpunkt meines Posts aber ernsthaft so aus... man darf Brady eben nicht unterschätzen...

Alles samt ein wundervolles Spiel...

Bin froh das die Patrios verloren haben! Wer schon einen Donald Trump als Special Guest hat, sollte dringendst verlieren. 

Fotos vom Zeitpunkt der Action (Das vorherige war gegen 21:00) werde ich spaeter senden. 

Nervt schon wieder das nun  Monate lang nichts los ist... :/


----------



## SeppmitS (6. Februar 2018)

Den ganzen politischen Kokolores blende ich da aus. Mir wäre es anders herum lieber gewesen, aber vobei ist erst wenn 0:00 auf der Uhr steht und man bis dahin seine Punkte geholt hat.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (16. Januar 2021)

Wollen wir den Tread mal wieder reaktivieren, jetz, wo es Spannend wird...


----------



## LTB (16. Januar 2021)

Gleich bissl gucken...aber wohl nicht bis zum Schluss, die Kinners wollen ja wieder um 6/7 wach sein   



Mein Tip, Packers machen das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (16. Januar 2021)

Es schneit. Wer soll da die Packers schlagen?


----------



## LTB (16. Januar 2021)

Rams sind nicht so schlecht...Schnee ist noch kein Thema


----------



## numinisflo (16. Januar 2021)

Gutes Spiel bisher!


----------



## LTB (16. Januar 2021)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Gutes Spiel bisher!


+1


----------



## numinisflo (17. Januar 2021)

Rodgers ist einfach bärenstark.


----------



## LTB (17. Januar 2021)

Netter Drive der Rams.


----------



## Jacoul (17. Januar 2021)

Relativ beeindruckend, die Packers. Die Oline war einfach unfassbar gut.


----------



## bobo2606 (17. Januar 2021)

Wer will AR12 den MVP noch nehmen!

Go Packers!!!

Wer gewinnt das Duell der alten Männer?
Ich tippe diesmal auf Drew Brees..., wei die Saints für mich das homogenere Team haben. Aber das Momentum der Buccs würde für den GOAT sprechen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (17. Januar 2021)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Wer will AR12 den MVP noch nehmen!
> 
> Go Packers!!!
> 
> ...



Ich hätte ja vor einigen Wochen noch auf Big Ben oder Wilson getippt..

Folgt mir gerne für weitere 1a Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (17. Januar 2021)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja vor einigen Wochen noch auf Big Ben oder Wilson getippt..


Big Ben hatte ich auch auf der Rechnung....


MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Folgt mir gerne für weitere 1a Tipps


Wie einem Kompass der nach Süden zeigt...


----------



## LTB (17. Januar 2021)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Wer will AR12 den MVP noch nehmen!
> 
> Go Packers!!!
> 
> ...


Hoffe auch für die Saints...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (17. Januar 2021)

Werbungsmäßig sind wir schon hoid im Superbowol...

Dann mal ein fröhlich "Geht Brauns" - auch wenns wohl aussichtslos wird


----------



## LTB (17. Januar 2021)

Werbung dachte ich gestern auch das es viel schlimmer als sonst ist.

Browns VS Chiefs...tja,denke Pat Mahomes wird es machen.


----------



## LTB (17. Januar 2021)

Omg, Higgins...in seiner Haut will ich jetzt nicht stecken


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2021)

LTB schrieb:


> Omg, Higgins...in seiner Haut will ich jetzt nicht stecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldberg1888 (17. Januar 2021)

Wird noch einmal spannend.


----------



## bobo2606 (18. Januar 2021)

Wird ne diskussionsreiche Woche auf Oabeid....

Kommt Lockenköpfen zurück?
Reicht die Qualität der Packers d-line auch gegen Brady?
Was bringen die Bills gegen die Chiefs aufs Board?


----------



## LTB (18. Januar 2021)

Habe jetzt Bucs VS Saints nicht gesehen, nur das Highlight Video.

Woran lag es? Wirklich an den Turnovers?
Schade für die Saints...


----------



## Geierer (22. Januar 2021)

Die Packers sollten am Sonntag definitiv gegen Tampa Bay gewinnen, alles andere wäre eine Katastrophe. Immerhin werden die Packers auch aktuell als Favorit auf den Superbowlgewinn gehandelt wenn ich den Wettquoten auf https://www.sportwettenbonus.de glauben kann.


----------



## SeppmitS (23. Januar 2021)

Ich sag mal so... Der Pat Mahomes soll nach meinem Geschmack das Ding gleich nochmal gewinnen. Ich würde mich pers. sehr drüber freuen.

Die Spiele werden hoffentlich alle ganz gut. Die Teams sollten dafür die richtigen sein


----------



## bobo2606 (23. Januar 2021)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so... Der Pat Mahomes soll nach meinem Geschmack das Ding gleich nochmal gewinnen. Ich würde mich pers. sehr drüber freuen.
> 
> Die Spiele werden hoffentlich alle ganz gut. Die Teams sollten dafür die richtigen sein


Mir wären die Packers lieber....

Wobei das Lockenköpfchen wohl ein ganz netter sein muss...
Er hat mal ein ganzes Diner eingeladen, nachdem alle Kunden dort ihn und sein Freundin unbehelligt essen haben lassen...., coole Aktion.


----------



## LTB (23. Januar 2021)

Packers oder Chiefs ist mir tatsächlich egal, gönne es beiden Teams. Hauptsache Bucs und Bills nicht 😬


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2021)

Dachte, LT. Bugs und Bunny äh Buc und Bill wäre hier am Start... 🤔


----------



## LTB (23. Januar 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dachte, LT. Bugs und Bunny äh Buc und Bill wäre hier am Start... 🤔


Hä? Wem?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Januar 2021)

LTB schrieb:


> Hä? Wem?


Dem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (24. Januar 2021)

Countdown läuft...

Wer ist heute die bessere 12?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (24. Januar 2021)

Aiaiai, man muss den Brady unter Kontrolle kriegen




Edit: Yeah!


----------



## LTB (24. Januar 2021)

Go Packers!


----------



## bobo2606 (24. Januar 2021)

Hat man da einen im Bild gesehen.....??


----------



## goldberg1888 (24. Januar 2021)

LTB schrieb:


> Go Packers!


+1


----------



## bobo2606 (24. Januar 2021)

OMG...., war es das für die Packers......


----------



## seblubb (24. Januar 2021)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> OMG...., war es das für die Packers......


Mit der O Line? Ja 🤷🏼‍♂️
Edit sagt: und n stabiles DB haben die Bucs auch..


----------



## LTB (24. Januar 2021)

😬 
OMG...


----------



## seblubb (25. Januar 2021)

Ja wenn sie nicht wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (25. Januar 2021)

Da sind paar Fahrkarten geworfen worden. Die Buc's tatsächlich im SB 55...das is doch wieder beeindruckend


----------



## SeppmitS (26. Januar 2021)

So... Nochmal das Relive auf Ran.de angeschaut. Es sind tatsächlich meine 2 Favoriten im SB... Das wird hoffentlich das was es verspricht zu werden.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. Januar 2021)

Ja hoffe auch das es ein guter SB wird. 
Zumindest der angekündigte Überflug hat es schon mal in sich 
B-52, B-1, B-2: US-Luftwaffe plant Bomber-Überflug zum Super Bowl.








						B-52, B-1, B-2: Das war der Bomber-Überflug zum Super Bowl
					

Es war eines der größten Sportereignisse der Welt, auch in Corona-Zeiten: Am 7. Februar stieg in Tampa der 55. "Super Bowl", das Finale der US-Football-Liga NFL. Die US Air Force unterstützte das Event auf ihre Art – und schickte ein Bombertrio übers Stadion.




					www.flugrevue.de


----------



## SeppmitS (27. Januar 2021)

Oha... Das is nett. Wie die das immer punktgenau schaffen vor Ort zu sein... Ich mein anhalten is ja nicht.


----------



## seblubb (27. Januar 2021)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Oha... Das is nett. Wie die das immer punktgenau schaffen vor Ort zu sein... Ich mein anhalten is ja nicht.


Zeitpläne des Todes of Doom. Durfte die Frankfurt Galaxy mal an einem Spieltag - teilweise - begleiten und der Tag war bis Kick Off in 5 min Schritte unterteilt


----------



## LTB (27. Januar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Frankfurt Galaxy


Das waren noch Zeiten 
"Touchdown 1,2,3, Defense go! Frankfurt Galaxy!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (31. Januar 2021)

Was meint ihr zum Goff Trade? Zu teuer für die Rams oder haben sie damit nicht mal das Fenster geöffnet zum SB. Der Rest der Mannschaft ist ja schon stark


----------



## LTB (1. Februar 2021)

Zu teuer ist ja immer relativ. Mann muss selbst mit 1. runden picks auch glück haben, dass die Spieler dann im Team/System auch die Leistung bringen.
J. Goff ist mit Sicherheit nicht einer der besten QBs, aber auch kein schlechter.
Wenn jetzt der Staffort mit dem System und den Offensive-Waffen besser klickt ist der Preis letztendlich egal, denn das Team ist sehr ausgewogen und eingespielt und damit eines der stärkeren.

Ich denke der Trade wird sich rechnen für die Rams.


----------



## Mircwidu (1. Februar 2021)

LTB schrieb:


> Mann muss selbst mit 1. runden picks auch glück haben, dass die Spieler dann im Team/System auch die Leistung bringen.


bestes Beispiel Josh Rosen oder Dwayne Haskins


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Februar 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zum Goff Trade? Zu teuer für die Rams oder haben sie damit nicht mal das Fenster geöffnet zum SB. Der Rest der Mannschaft ist ja schon stark


Is ja eigentlich kein Risiko, wenn ers ned bringt, sie es sich nicht leisten können, sofort cutten, somit keine Gehaltszahlungen mehr fällig, ubd DANN haben sie ja immer noch zwei First Round Picks


----------



## goldberg1888 (7. Februar 2021)

Wer von euch schaut heute Nacht live bis zum Schluss zu?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Februar 2021)

🤷‍♀️ ich verstehe die Frage nicht


----------



## seblubb (7. Februar 2021)

goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Wer von euch schaut heute Nacht live bis zum Schluss zu?


Halbe Sachen


----------



## goldberg1888 (7. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Halbe Sachen


Mir fehlt da die letzte Motivation ohne " the Packs "
Mal sehen vielleicht kann ich ja nicht schlafen...


----------



## seblubb (7. Februar 2021)

goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da die letzte Motivation ohne " the Packs "
> Mal sehen vielleicht kann ich ja nicht schlafen...


Expresso mit Red Bull aufbrühen und gib ihm


----------



## goldberg1888 (7. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Expresso mit Red Bull aufbrühen und gib ihm


Naja red Bull und co ist gar nicht meins.
Ich schaue das richtige Match....




Und die amerikanische Werbeveranstaltung morgen zum Frühstück 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Februar 2021)

Zoggne!


----------



## seblubb (7. Februar 2021)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Zoggne!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1203444


Spoiler Alarm


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Spoiler Alarm



Am Arsch die Waldfee!   

Edith: und des guade Zeig neischür'n!


----------



## LTB (7. Februar 2021)

goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Wer von euch schaut heute Nacht live bis zum Schluss zu?


Ich werde alles versuchen


----------



## goldberg1888 (7. Februar 2021)

LTB schrieb:


> Ich werde alles versuchen


Und morgen müssen die Kids dich betreuen 😉
Nee im Ernst.... Respekt vor jedem der es durchzieht 💪


----------



## LTB (7. Februar 2021)

goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Und morgen müssen die Kids dich betreuen 😉
> Nee im Ernst.... Respekt vor jedem der es durchzieht 💪


Und oaweiten nicht vergessen   

Wird nen harte Tag Morgen, außer ich penne schon vorm Kickoff ein 😴


----------



## seblubb (7. Februar 2021)

Letzte Schicht bei Rewe -damals während des Studiums- war 6-10 am Morgen nach dem Super Bowl: 10:15 daheim, 10:16 gepennt 😁


----------



## AnAx (7. Februar 2021)

Pennen vorab wird nix mehr, dann schau ich halt schon mal in den GamePass rein 🤘


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

Flaggenparade der Dummheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (8. Februar 2021)

So hatte ich den bisherigen Verlauf nicht erwartet


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

Und als weiter mit der Scheiße. 30 yd Strafe in einem Drive 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## AnAx (8. Februar 2021)

Soviel kann Mahomes gegen Brady gar nicht rausreißen, was die mit Penalties verbocken


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Februar 2021)

Ai Ai Ai..
Hamma eigentlich nixn aus Green Bay gelernt?


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

Hoffentlich war der Anschiss in der Kabine saftig genug


----------



## LTB (8. Februar 2021)

Puhhh dieses Pop-gedudel...hätte mich fast ins Kissen geschickt  😴  langweilige "show"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

LTB schrieb:


> Puhhh dieses Pop-gedudel...hätte mich fast ins Kissen geschickt  😴  langweilige "show"


OK Boomer


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Februar 2021)

LTB schrieb:


> Puhhh dieses Pop-gedudel...hätte mich fast ins Kissen geschickt  😴  langweilige "show"



Wir rätseln aber auch, wieso und vor allem wo hat er da noch 7 Millionen (!) draufgelegt?


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

3 Ausrutscher direkt nach der Halftime Show? Verdächtig 🧐


----------



## LTB (8. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> OK Boomer


Wat?

Naja immerhin die Pille durch Tor geschossen...


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

LTB schrieb:


> Wat?


Erklärung?🧐 (Du, alter Mann, neue Musik kagge blabla)


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Februar 2021)

Holy Cow..


----------



## LTB (8. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Erklärung?🧐 (Du, alter Mann, neue Musik kagge blabla)


Pop-gedudel ist neu?...   

Omg...ob die KC da noch mal Fuß fassen 😬


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

Backfield ist n einziger Hühnerhaufen


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

Das war auch nur ne Frage der Zeit


----------



## LTB (8. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Backfield ist n einziger Hühnerhaufen


Meinten Sie O-line


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Februar 2021)

So, das wars..
(Interception) und noch ne Strafe..


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

LTB schrieb:


> Meinten Sie O-line


Man könnte meinen die haben DBs in die O Line gestellt 🙄


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

Fournette hätte den MVP verdient. Klasse Einsatz


----------



## LTB (8. Februar 2021)

Abartig stabil die Pocket der TB 

...das wird wohl nix. Dafür ist der Punkte Vorsprung zu groß, selbst wenn die KC noch 2 gute Drives mit TD packen sollten...


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

Ouch


Und noch einen


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2021)

Defense baut Mist
Mahomes: OK, schaffen wir
O Line macht n Ausflug in den Zoo
Mahomes: na gut, dann dreh ich meine Runden und werfe 1A Bomben während ich mit dem Blitz kuschel
Receiver droppen die Dinger
Mahomes: äh ja, gut äh

Mein Tip: gleich sehen wir n receiving TD von Mahomes für Mahomes 🤫


----------



## SeppmitS (10. Februar 2021)

Schade das alles so schnell vorbei ist. 

1/2Zeitshow war wirklich nicht besonders vom Unterhaltungswert. Leider...passt bissi zur Coronalage.

Spiel war dafür aber wie erwartet sehr sehr spannend. Und die Rekorde die damit eingestellt wurden sind, sind aller Ehren wert. Da muss erstmal ein 2ter hinkommen in die Ecken, in der TB12 schon alles geschissen hat.

Geil, mich freut es für Tampa und ich bin mit Mahomes ein wenig "mittraurig"


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (30. März 2021)

MEHRKILL GIB IMFSTOFF!1!!


----------



## Mircwidu (30. März 2021)

Was aber echt auch der Kracher wird ist der neue Spieltag.
Die Manschaften am letzten Spieltag nun gegen ihren Liga Spiegel.
z.B.
AFC North vs  NFC North
1. vs  1.
2. vs  2.
3. vs  3.
4. vs  4.
usw.
Denke da gibt es noch richtig gute partien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (26. Juli 2021)

kleiner Appetizer 


			https://twitter.com/TomBrady/status/1419314602110865411
		


muss man ITierologie studiert haben um Twitter gescheit einzubinden? 🤔


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. August 2021)

Willson, ned Wilson.

Und Eberle zu den Panthers🥳


----------



## AnAx (13. September 2021)

Zum ersten Spieltag fällt mir nur eins ein:

WHO DAT! ⚜️


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. September 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Zum ersten Spieltag fällt mir nur eins ein:
> 
> WHO DAT! ⚜️





(Muss aber auch zugeben, dass "wir" uns ziemlich schwer tun werden, wenn wir so weitermachen...)


----------



## AnAx (13. September 2021)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> (Muss aber auch zugeben, dass "wir" uns ziemlich schwer tun werden, wenn wir so weitermachen...)



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Saints noch groß nen Stich machen werden diese Saison. Aber der Start war schön ⚜️ ⚜️ ⚜️


----------



## jake (31. Januar 2022)

So kurz vorm Superbowl und so ruhig hier  🤔 
Also die großen sind raus - wer macht's?

Ich drück den Bengals die Daumen 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (31. Januar 2022)

Die Bengals müssen ihre löchrige O-Line in den Griff bekommen aber prinzipiell sind sie offensiv mit Chase und Mixom gut aufgestellt und n Stück weit unberechenbar, in der Passverteidigung müssen sie mehr Konstanz zeigen - Apple war da das beste Beispiel: lässt sich von Kelce vorführen und vernachlässigt beim nächsten mal Hardman - und dann bleibt er eiskalt zwischen Hill und Endzone und rettet das Spiel (so vong Signalwirkung)
ABER: Burrow und McPherson bleiben unter Druck beeindruckend cool 👌 

von den Rams habe ich diese Saison nicht viel gesehen (im Sinne von geguckt 🤓 ) aber auf dem Papier müsste das ne sichere (nicht klare) Angelegenheit werden


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (1. Februar 2022)




----------



## seblubb (1. Februar 2022)

Ohne Giselle hätte er die Hände noch voll bekommen


----------



## numinisflo (1. Februar 2022)

Da wär ich längst zurückgetreten wenn Giselle warten würde!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (1. Februar 2022)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Da wär ich längst zurückgetreten wenn Giselle warten würde!



Mein Brudi gerade so:
"Uff, bei der blättert der Lack aber auch schon ab..."


...Moment.

warte.

WARTE, die is nur 5 Jahre älter als ich  🥲


----------



## seblubb (1. Februar 2022)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Da wär ich längst zurückgetreten wenn Giselle warten würde!


hatte noch keine große Gelegenheit mich mit ihr zu unterhalten also kein Plan wie doll sie ist


----------



## numinisflo (1. Februar 2022)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Mein Brudi gerade so:
> "Uff, bei der blättert der Lack aber auch schon ab..."
> 
> 
> ...


Deswegen schrub ich ja das ich längst zurückgetreten wäre und nicht gewartet hätte bis der Lack abblättern tutet.


seblubb schrieb:


> hatte noch keine große Gelegenheit mich mit ihr zu unterhalten also kein Plan wie doll sie ist


Er wieder. Unterhalten kannst Dich mit Deiner Muddi.


----------



## seblubb (1. Februar 2022)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Unterhalten kannst Dich mit Deiner Muddi


Nein danke


----------



## jake (2. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Nein danke


Oder deiner (besseren) Hälfte - die is ja jetzt auch Muddi


----------



## seblubb (2. Februar 2022)

jake schrieb:


> Oder deiner *(besseren) Hälfte* - die is ja jetzt auch Muddi


*MILF ☝️🥸


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. März 2022)

NFL - Transactions der NFL-Saison 2022 - Los Angeles Chargers entlassen Sony Michel
					

Auch während der NFL-Saison wechseln einige Stars das Team, Free Agents werden verpflichtet, Verträge verlängert und Spieler entlassen. ran zeigt, wo die bekanntesten Spieler unterkommen.




					www.ran.de
				





Okaaaaaaaaaaaaay, krass


(Ich persönlich weine ihm keine Träne hinterher und freu mich auf die Picks - bzw. stand Seattle mmn. bissi mitm Rücken gegen die Wand) 

Geilo


----------



## Mircwidu (9. März 2022)

Und es geht weiter bei den Seahawks. Bobby Wagner wurd entlassen. Die Gerüchte sprechen auch davon das man sich Angebot für Lockete, Adams und Mettcalf anhört


----------



## dino113 (14. März 2022)

Brady is back. 

Hat wohl doch noch nicht genug. Wird dann in München zu bewundern sein


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (14. März 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Brady is back.
> 
> Hat wohl doch noch nicht genug. Wird dann in München zu bewundern sein



Komplett durch der Typ

Vielleicht hat ihn die Tschisell' daheim nicht mehr ausgehalten..


----------



## seblubb (14. März 2022)

"Dacht" ich spinne als ich die Überschrift heute morgen las bzw hatte ich clickbait-mäßig die Meldung "Brady wird QB Coach" dahinter erwartet 


Gerüchten zufolge hat Gronk ihn direkt auf allen Kanälen blockiert und drückt Brady's Anrufe weg


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (4. Mai 2022)

🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳😏🥳🥳


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (4. Mai 2022)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳😏🥳🥳
> Anhang anzeigen 1471531


Ich bin schon seit Monaten auf der Ticketwarteliste


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (4. Mai 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Ich bin schon seit Monaten auf der Ticketwarteliste



Dito, aber seitdem "meine" Seahawks nach MUC kommen, ist mir dezent schwindelig 😎

Da will ja nicht nur der Münchner Speckgürtel hin..


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (4. Mai 2022)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Dito, aber seitdem "meine" Seahawks nach MUC kommen, ist mir dezent schwindelig 😎
> 
> Da will ja nicht nur der Münchner Speckgürtel hin..


Ich bin mal gespannt wie groß der Run wird. Eigentlich bin ich ja eher Fan der NBA und verfolge die NFL nur nebenher. Aber ein NFL Spiel live sehen fände ich mega. Da jetzt der GOAT auch dabei ist, werden die Server für den Kartenverkauf wohl nach 5 Minuten zusammenbrechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0mbe (5. Mai 2022)

Ich war 2017 im Wembley und hab mir da angeschaut, wie "meine" Saints 20:0 gegen die Dolphins gewonnen haben. Schon damals ist der Ticketserver komplett zusammengebrochen und ich musste die Karten zum absoluten Wucherpreis bei einem Reseller kaufen, weil ich beim offiziellen Verkauf keine Karten bekommen hab. Das Spiel in München wird Fans aus ganz Europa anlocken. 😉


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (5. Dezember 2022)




----------



## bobo2606 (1. Januar 2023)

Was für ein 1. Quarter im Lambeau Field...


----------



## bobo2606 (2. Januar 2023)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Was für ein 1. Quarter im Lambeau Field...


Go Packers!!!! 🤩

Für die Play-Offs wird diese Leistung von Rodgers nicht reichen, aber die Defense macht schon mal Hoffnung.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Januar 2023)




----------



## Mircwidu (3. Januar 2023)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1613016


Ist raus warum? War ja noch nicht ganz klar ob es ein ungünstiger Hit war oder nicht. 

Aber die Bilder sind krass wie er aufsteht und kurz inne hält bevor er einfach umkippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (4. Januar 2023)

Mircwidu schrieb:


> Ist raus warum? War ja noch nicht ganz klar ob es ein ungünstiger Hit war oder nicht.
> 
> Aber die Bilder sind krass wie er aufsteht und kurz inne hält bevor er einfach umkippt


Er wurde angeblich im Rettungswagen nochmal reanimiert. Das würde aus meiner laienhaften Sicht dagegensprechen, dass es "lediglich" ein Trauma eines unglücklichen Hits war.


----------



## goldberg1888 (Sonntag um 23:01)

Go Pack Go🏉
Wer hätte das vor Wochen noch für möglich gehalten.
Alles selbst in der....
Bedingungen passen 🥶


----------



## Jacoul (Montag um 01:37)

Lets gooo Lions!!!


----------

